# Gone missing...



## Simon Curran (Mar 23, 2005)

Just curiosity... 
 Throwing this one out there for the experts,
 Quite often when I log on I go directly to the new posts, and just as often after reading about 5 of maybe 200, I go back to the new posts, and now all of a sudden there are only about 8 new posts for me...
 Where do the other 192 posts go in the meantime???


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 23, 2005)

This is a good question Bob will probably have to answer after the weekend is over.  He's pretty busy preparing for some changes.


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, thanks, I'll get back to the other 8 now...
 Happy Easter


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 23, 2005)

I noticed that too.  I don't dare go to a hyperlink or offline, or go into a posting mode, and come back, or they will vanish. I think I probably missed alot of new posts because of this, because you can't arrow back and try the 2nd and 3rd pages. I thought it was after an hour but last night it was quicker than that. So, hope it goes back to like before.. but :idunno: TW


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 23, 2005)

Open new posts in separate windows, or if you run Mozilla or Opera, open them in new tabs.  The software operates off your last visit and only shows posts SINCE the last visit.  So if that was an hour ago, there will be lots fewer "NEW" posts.

 The only workaround I know is open the ones you want to read then.  Mark all forums read, then start reviewing the posts.

 -Michael


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 23, 2005)

Mike, I've had this happen too, where I log on and there are over 200 new messages, I start reading them, stop to reply to one, go back and refresh to keep track of what I've read, and POOF - there are only 8 or 9 new threads - within the space of 20 minutes.


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 25, 2005)

Mr Billings, it just zapped me again looking for this thread, I use IE at work but Firefox at home, so will try to open in new tabs at home from now on...


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 11, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Just curiosity...
> Throwing this one out there for the experts,
> Quite often when I log on I go directly to the new posts, and just as often after reading about 5 of maybe 200, I go back to the new posts, and now all of a sudden there are only about 8 new posts for me...
> Where do the other 192 posts go in the meantime???


  Everytime you log on it reports "new posts since you last visited". For some reason the software would seem to think you have logged off and logged back on.
 Like Michael said if you right click on the thread you want to look at and open it in a new window you won't have that problem.


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 11, 2005)

I think I've found a simple resolution to the problem.

I use IE and after viewing a thread if I want to return to the original "new posts" listing I use the drop down listing of the BACK button and click on the original SEARCH RESULTS page. This brings up the first list I was looking at.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 11, 2005)

I must admit, I have finally found it works best by opening the links either in new windows, or new tabs, then I get to read them all.

Thanks to all who offered help.
Simon


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 11, 2005)

bdparsons said:
			
		

> I think I've found a simple resolution to the problem.
> 
> I use IE and after viewing a thread if I want to return to the original "new posts" listing I use the drop down listing of the BACK button and click on the original SEARCH RESULTS page. This brings up the first list I was looking at.
> 
> ...


 This also may be a workaround, since when you hit the "back" button, you are reloading a page cached in your computer's memory, rather than the "live" page.

 -Michael


----------

